# Mass Trooper Seriously Hurt In Accident



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Cruiser Responding To Scene *

POSTED: 10:00 am EST February 14, 2006

*WAREHAM, Mass. -- *A state trooper responding to an accident was struck by a truck and seriously injured on Tuesday.

The trooper, who was not named, was hit around 6:30 a.m. after he got out of his cruiser at the scene of a single-car accident on a ramp leading onto Route 25, state police spokeswoman Lt. Sharon Costine said.

It wasn't immediately clear whether the trooper was in the road when he was hit.

He was flown by helicopter to Beth Israel Deaconess Medical Center in Boston, where he was being treated for serious injuries, Costine said.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Has anyone heard anything about the troopers condition ??


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

i hope he is ok.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

No, but...another case of an inattentive lemming...God Bless the trooper and keep him safe...and eff the selfish lemming trash that damaged him.

Cell phones/big macs/make-up/shaving/coffee rules! The trooper should have known better than to try to help a lemming in distress. No doubt he will be identified as being the "cause" of the incident...and we, as taxpayers, will "foot-the-bill" in the name of "PC".

Obviously, because there is a LEO involved, the lemming is blameless and owed several hundreds of thousands of dollars...:BM: .

Lemming trash.


----------



## Se7en (Nov 29, 2004)

Good luck, God Bless and here's hope for a speedy recovery.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Trooper struck while responding to crash 
By BRIAN BOYD, Standard-Times staff writer

BOURNE - A state trooper responding to an accident was struck by a vehicle and seriously injured yesterday morning. 
Trooper George Little from the Bourne barracks was the first to arrive at the scene of a one-car accident around 6:35 a.m. on the ramp from Grandma's Rotary to Route 25 Westbound, according to state police. 
A 1995 GMC van traveling on the ramp skidded and hit Trooper Little while he was outside his cruiser, state police said based on their preliminary investigation. 
"He was tending to the vehicle when he was struck," said Trooper Tom Ryan, a state police spokesman. 
Trooper Little called the Bourne barracks on his radio, said he was injured and asked for an ambulance, a state police news release said. 
He was taken by helicopter to Beth Israel Hospital in Boston with serious injuries. 
The driver of the van, David C. Richards, 42, of Bourne was uninjured, police said. 
The vehicle involved in the original accident had slid off the road, Trooper Ryan said. 
The crash remains under investigation. The state Highway Department and Bourne police and fire departments assisted the state police at the scene. 
Contact Brian Boyd at [email protected]

Date of Publication: February 15, 2006 on Page A09


----------

